
On Earth Day, lessons from Covid-19 pandemic offer hope - gigama
https://news.mit.edu/2020/earth-day-covid-19-reif-0422
======
gigama
tl;dr...

"The first lesson is that our deepest well of practical hope is in science and
the people who practice it," Reif writes, citing health care workers, public
health experts, and the engineers and scientists working on solutions for
protective equipment, ventilators, testing, contact tracing, therapeutic
drugs, and possible vaccines for Covid-19.

"Similarly, in the fight to slow and adapt to climate change, I believe we
must actively build on this implicit respect for the power of science," he
adds. "Science is also our best warning system — if we can force ourselves to
listen."

